# Watch feature!



## Beeper3000 (Jan 9, 2005)

I want a feature that reminds you to watch a program but not record. Some people know there going to be watching tv then but dont want to record it. 

Please add a Watch Only or Remind feature


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

When the tivo tells you that it's about to change the channel to record whatever it is, just say NO. (That's your reminder to change the channel.)


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Seems redundant to me. Just set it to record - you're watching it anyway. And you can pause it, and if for some reason you need to get up and stop watching, the rest of the program will be waiting for you.

I don't see this happening, because the record feature does this and more, so why would they add a useless watered-down feature that does the same thing that's already in place?


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

Beeper3000 said:


> I want a feature that reminds you to watch a program but not record. Some people know there going to be watching tv then but dont want to record it.
> 
> Please add a Watch Only or Remind feature


Watch live TV? Yuck!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

If you are short on hard disk space, you can set up a short (5 min) manual recording for the beginning of the timeslot. 

Jan


----------

